# IT trailer out! Do you think the movie will be good?



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 22, 2017)

The trailer looked good. I just feel digital compared with film is still weird. Exposure is strange for my eyes when I take it in, and contrast is always too vivid. I see this more often then not. But the trailer did bring me back and I really want to see it now, can't wait for September!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2017)

No.

Pennywise isn't Pennywise.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 23, 2017)

@DinohScene Do you mean Curry or all the weirdness thay comes along with this remake like his skirt and his more feminine type of look I guess. Also I saw the usual stuff are they putting horror movies these days like stuff going too fast closing doors and all that BS period I'm not psyched on that crap.


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 23, 2017)

Two things of note, was the kid with the red muscle tee sporting a mullet? And the clown's shuffling run at the end of the trailer was comical. Everything else, by the numbers basically, not doubting it will be good, more or less that it won't strike me as a classic. I never saw the original, but the existence of this makes me want to, do some comparing and stuff.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Apr 23, 2017)

I stand by what I said before about digital films. the worst horror films made on film are still scarier than the best horror films made on digital format. Look at the colors between the two, exposure latitudes, contrast, and saturation, movie makers today even have to put comedic situations in their films to keep the viewer watching b/c they're visually so disgusting. Take Georgie hitting his head In the new trailer. Did you see that kind of idiocy in the 1990 version produced on 135 format film? I didnt think so. I think its called bait & switch, or selling out, or typical advertising today. It is just wrong. I don't remember much of anything funny other than Pennywise himself the 1990 mini series occassionally when he was the clown because clowns are funny . And that was a comedic satire that was dark because Pennywise happens to eat the people who he is making the jokes to.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2017)

Not really interested in horror films but i'd rather watch IT from 1990 since it looks way better than it's digital release.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 23, 2017)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> @DinohScene Do you mean Curry or all the weirdness thay comes along with this remake like his skirt and his more feminine type of look I guess. Also I saw the usual stuff are they putting horror movies these days like stuff going too fast closing doors and all that BS period I'm not psyched on that crap.



I honestly think it's an insult towards Stephen King.


----------



## Veho (Apr 23, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I honestly think it's an insult towards Stephen King.


He seems to like it. But maybe he's just a glutton for abuse. 



Interestingly, the film will only involve the 1989 period and the characters as kids. A second movie will be set 27 years later and cover that part of the story, and then the two will be edited together like the novel for a DVD release. Not sure how that will work out.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 23, 2017)

Veho said:


> He seems to like it. But maybe he's just a glutton for abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, the film will only involve the 1989 period and the characters as kids. A second movie will be set 27 years later and cover that part of the story, and then the two will be edited together like the novel for a DVD release. Not sure how that will work out.



That.. seems kinda interesting.
I still can't help but feel it'll be rubbish.
Could've watched to many Stephen King films tho ;'D


----------



## Mansize (May 19, 2017)

Think I really am going to like this, seeing as how the trailer reveals they revisited the source material heavily (the house on Neighbolt Street and Patrick Hockstetter who were absent from the TV-movie feature prominently)
"It" as a book is quite enormous, complex, layered and told almost entirely as a frame story. Many, many interesting characters are introduced on the side.
No matter how I love Tim Curry, the TV-movie heavily toned down the gore, the violence, the racism/sexism/heterosexism, which I find unfortunate. Also, they inserted the "Bill" character into almost every scene there, which kind of breaks many of the other interesting character interactions.

There be giant spoilers ahead. Some of the details I hope will make it into the movie;



Spoiler: SPOILERS You don't even read



- The actions of the children are not always entirely their own; they are often inspired by some sort of godlike being which they see as a "Turtle".
- One of the first chapters in the book is an elaborate gay bashing, where one of the gay characters is thrown into the Kenduskeag and eaten by Pennywise. This is adult timeline though, it won't be in the first movie.
- Ben's first encounter with Pennywise turning into a mummy is during heavy winter snowstorm; here, Pennywise is obviously unaffected by the weather.
- Beverly is introduced to Ben by Richie, and they are the three that head for the cinema. Afterwards, they have an extreme fight with the Bowers gang, after which Beverly belongs to the group.
- Bill, Richie and Mike are absent from the scene where Beverly shows the blood in her sink; so lots of interesting interaction between her, Ben, Eddie and Stan.
- Mike has two initial encounters with It; one in the form of a monstrous bird in an abandoned factory, a second one as Pennywise while playing in a brass band.
- Eddie's initial encounter with It is at the house at Neighbolt Street. He sees a syphillis infested hobo who offers him something obscene for money. Eddie returns there, climbs under the porch, and is assaulted by a horrendous version of the hobo named "the Leper". Some disgusting stuff going on here, as the half eaten person slowly turns to Pennywise and rolling out an enormous moldy tongue, offering sex to Eddie for free.
- Richie's initial encounter with It is with a giant plastic statue which tries to axe him and turning into Pennywise. Perhaps I do like the werewolf better.
- Stan's initial encounter with It is in an old watertower called the Standpipe. He is lured in there while birdwatching nearby, and two zombie kids who drowned there attack him in the dark.
- There are various violent encounters between Bowers or the Bowers gang and only one kid.
- Beverly spies one day on Bowers and gang, and follows the psycho Hockstetter, only to watch him being killed by It in the form of monstrous flying bloodsuckers. Beverly herself is also briefly under attack I think.
- There is a scene in which the children attempt to induce visions by means of a smoke hut. None of them endure except for Richie and Mike; they witness It crashlanding from space in prehistoric times.
- Richie and Bill enter the house at Neighbolt Street with a gun; Pennywise appears to Richie as a werewolf and chases them.
- All kids go together to attempt and kill it at Neighbolt Street before they even think of entering the sewers.
- Adult timeline; it is not Richie but Ben who visits the library. He witnesses a vampire with a mouth full of razorblades instead of teeth.


----------

